# Anyone tried Diatomaceous Earth?



## Doite (Nov 12, 2010)

So I was looking up some non-chemical drenched ways to get rid of fleas in cats just in case and came across this thing. Reading up on a website they say that people can take it in pill form and it cleans out the gunk in the bowel and encourages regularity in bowel movements and a healthy colon. Just curious if anyone has tried this (they recommend you do it for a few months to get all the junk out). If it helped IBS or was like birthing Hell while in use.

Browsing the Net in vampire time leads me to the strangest places...


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I read about it but never tried it.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I tried it for a couple months. It did not hurt me but it did not help me.


----------



## Doite (Nov 12, 2010)

mellosphere said:


> I tried it for a couple months. It did not hurt me but it did not help me.


Ah that's a shame. Did you feel any improvement general-wise afterwards?


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Think about it - if you have IBS D there wouldn't be any "gunk" to clean out now would there? Besides, unless you have an actual blockage there is no "buildup" in the colon. It might slow down and "back up" a bit as in IBS C but the thing has a mucous lining, what the hell is going to stick to that ?


----------

